# Penn Squall 20 vs the Abu 7000



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

I am looking at purchasing a Penn Squall 20 or an Abu 7000.

I have always been an Abu fan but leaning toward the Squall just to try something different.

What are the pros or cons of these reels.

What would be your preference especially if you have both?

Thanks


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

For?


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

DaBig2na said:


> For?


Surf and some Catfish


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Get a fathom 25 for the most meaty reel, I'm not a squall fan and the abus don't have loads of cranking power or the strongest gears from my experience. Akios might be a better option, I've thrown a few but never fished them


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Fathom 15 will do everything you need it to do. Of course it's is more expensive.

I'm not a fan of the Squall, the 15 replaced the 525 and did it poorly, however the Mag adjustment was an improvement over the later slide model 525s.

Consiering the amount you will be using the reel Go with the Squall 15.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

fathom 15 or 12, i have a squall use it to snag bunker, 7000 not bad better off with a 7500 but the reels are quite larger they cast well but drags not that great


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

If you want to save couple bucks slosh 20 or 30 cast a mile great drags easy to maintain....geo


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Daiwa Saltist in 20 or 30, they are tough as tanks


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Have to agree with the coments on The Fathom (15 or 12) or the Saltist (30 or2O). The Abu's and Squall's are outdated. I have had all of them. My first choice would be Fathom 15,, 2nd choice Saltist 30.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd like to throw akios 656 out there as an option. Big fan of the shuttle line personally. If the OP is on the Hampton roads area I have a squall 15 I'll sell for $75.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

been surf casting with the squall 12s since 2013.....only minor issues ...replacing the drag click springs.....cheap and easy......fine reel....light as a feather.....inexpensive.....


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Another vote for adding Akios to your consideration. If your an Abu fan the Akios is an upgrade.


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a squall 15 and an akios 656 shuttle. IMO the shuttle exceeds the squall in all categories. Now, of course your going to pay more but you get what you pay for. If you got with the s-line 656 it is not that much more in price than a squall. (at least from what I've seen) 

I had the squall first and then bought the akios and I think going forward I would will be an akios fan.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Woodrow said:


> Surf and some Catfish


While 7000 size surf reels are usually non level wind, the same size catfish reels are often level wind.

What size catfish will you be going after?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have caught my largest drum on Abu7000s...........there have been many,many drum caught on 6500s with BBG 15# test...............but I much prefer my SL30SHVs for drum fishing.............the Abu 7000s make great catfish reels.


----------

